
The Ultimate Game Freak – Interview With Pokemon's Creator - oli5679
http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,2040095,00.html
======
phodo
I'll take the downvotes, as someone's got to say it:

Moral of the story? Call yourself Satoshi and you will do all the great
things!

P.S. Can "downvote risk" be quantified? Is it even a thing?

Back to work...

